# factory base radio to factory pioneer radio. can it be done?



## turbobob_01 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a 2011 Cruze with the base radio. I have access to a junk yard 2011 Cruze that has the Pioneer Radio System. I can get anything, I do mean anything, from this donor car. My question is what would I have to do to install this better factory radio? Would it be theft deterrent locked? Does it simply plug in to my existing harness with some additional harnesses and amps? Has anyone ever done this? This info would be very beneficial to me. My main question is whether or not it is even possible for the Pioneer radio to communicate with the stock BCM or is this basically an impossible install? Thanks guys! I am a certified master ASE tech but I am not afraid to ask someone who knows more than me!


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't quote me on this but...im almost positive the actual radio head units between the base and the pioneer are identical, the factory pioneer audio system just includes better quality and more speakers which is where you get your quality/volume gains.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds like your need to try and let us Know!! Don't forget the rear 6x9's and Center Dash Speaker!Many people don't like the Pioneer, but as somebody who has had both, the Pioneer is definatly Better..you just have to tune it to your tastes..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pioneer MyLink right? You may also be able to grab the diamond weave bezels that run $200+ new. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## turbobob_01 (Mar 20, 2013)

I did grab the diamond weave bezels! Thanks for the suggestion Merc6. My research is not looking good so far. Found this in the service info from GM: 
"The radio disables functionality if the VIN information received by the radio does not match the VIN information that has been learned by the radio. The radio receives this information via serial data. A possible cause of incorrect VIN info could be the radio was originally installed in another vehicle."
So how do the junk yard guys get around it? Or do they? There has got to be a way to at least swap out a base radio from another car! I wonder what they do when they replace a radio under warranty? I suppose they have it preprogrammed to mach the cars VIN? Thanks to you guys who have read this thread! Keep up the ideas!


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

turbobob_01 said:


> I did grab the diamond weave bezels! Thanks for the suggestion Merc6. My research is not looking good so far. Found this in the service info from GM:
> "The radio disables functionality if the VIN information received by the radio does not match the VIN information that has been learned by the radio. The radio receives this information via serial data. A possible cause of incorrect VIN info could be the radio was originally installed in another vehicle."
> So how do the junk yard guys get around it? Or do they? There has got to be a way to at least swap out a base radio from another car! I wonder what they do when they replace a radio under warranty? I suppose they have it preprogrammed to mach the cars VIN? Thanks to you guys who have read this thread! Keep up the ideas!




Its all all vin locked you will need to have it unlocked thru mdi.


----------



## turbobob_01 (Mar 20, 2013)

I gave up on the radio swap idea. Too much of a headache for the end result. I did do one thing just for my own amusement. I nabbed the amplifier from the trunk and also all the speakers (actually more than that, but that is all I used). Got a wiring diagram and wired up two speakers to the amp and also a 12 volt power supply. Hooked up my mp3 player to it and it worked! Got even crazier and hooked up a pre-amp inline to the input from the mp3 player. It gets even better! I just may need to put all the speakers in a cabinet and have a poor mans boom box. Sometimes you just gotta do something for no other reason than 'Because I can'!


----------

